# Welcome baby gwen and her surprising entrance



## Jemma lunt

Well unwashed due 3rd october...my other 4 babies have come 3/ 4 days after due date but she decided to come 29th sept bit early for a change ...after a few false starts i went into labour ...on examination they said her hand was over her head they were trying to sweep it away as they examined me..I went form 5cm to cos in about 20 mins not a surprise as this Happened with my last two babies...but as I felt something coming out my waters broke and something came out ...I said to the midwife something has come out of me but I dont think it's the head...on looking and wiggling it about the midwife pressed emergency buzzer..well I didn't know that the hell was hanging out of me ...turns out she was a footling breech...it had been her foot that was felt on examination not her hand...about 12 doctors nurses and peads rushed in...I gave a push body came out ..so just the head to push out...but contractions stopped..so they just said push...and out.she flew...had.a bit of mucus but I heard her.cry...she was took to be checked over ...but luckily i think if it had been my first I may have had probs pushing her out as apparently the head can be stuck in the canal...but here she is..gwen -evie irene sheila Birchall named after my mum and my OH mum (who died last year )..my final baby had to have a grand entrance


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww Congratulations! :cloud9:


----------



## CC94

What a crazy experience, glad all went well, congrats! <3


----------



## Jules8

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Awww she's beautiful :cloud9: Congratulations!!


----------



## GemmaG

Oh my goodness what a shock!! She’s beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## BSelck24

Omg what a story! Congrats!


----------

